# Brummen/Rauschen/Fiepen aus Aktiv-Monitor-Lautsprecher



## Maasta1982 (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo Technik-Freunde!

Erst einmal ein gutes neues Jahr!!!

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe mir bei Thomann die genialen Aktivmonitore Krk Pr5 Rokit G3 gekauft:
KRK RP5 RoKit G3 Bundle

Dazu folgende Kabel:
Cordial CFU 1,5 MC Audiokabel

Die Lautsprecher sind über Chinch an eine Soundkarte angeschlossen (Asus Xonar U7), und diese wiederum über USB Kabel an meinen
Desktop-PC !

Das Aktiv-Monitore etwas rauschen ist ja bekannt. Aber meine Lautsprecher brummen+rauschen sehr stark.
Das merkt man im reinem Desktop-Betrieb eher weniger. Sobald aber eine Anwendung gestartet wird, oder ein Spiel wo die Grafikkarte/Netzteil
gefordert wird, dann wird es schon sehr laut!

Ich habe schon verschiedene Steckdosen ausprobiert.  Auch habe ich die Lautsprecher mal seperat über eine komplett andere Steckdosenleiste angeschlossen. Nur mit minderwertigem Erfolg.

Sobald ich die Chinch-Anschlüsse von der Soundkarte trenne, oder die XLR Anschlüsse von den Lautsprechern ziehe, hört man keinen Mucks mehr, so wie man es eigentlich
haben möchte! 
Auch bin ich schon über die Xlr-Klinken-Kombination an die onboard Soundkarte gegangen, hier sind die Störgeräusche ähnlich laut wie über die externe Soundkarte!

Was könnte es noch für Lösungswege geben, oder wie kann ich das Brummen+Rauschen weg bekommen?
Gibt es eine Hardware wo ich zwischenbauen kann, oder ein anderes Kabel (besser geschirmt) welches ich benutzen könnte?

Auf Dauer solch ein Brummen/Rauschen ist keine Alternative für mich. Eigentlich schade, da diese Lautsprecher soundtechnisch echt toll klingen und
ein Hingucker sind!

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnten, oder vielleicht schon selbst jemand ein ähnliches Problem hatte und bedanke mich schonmal für eure Mühen!
Beste Neujahrs-Grüße!


----------



## Healrox (1. Januar 2015)

Das du Störgeräusche in der U7 hast, gibt es wirklich nicht so oft.
Da alles still ist, wenn du die Cinchkabel entfernst, kommen die Störsignale wohl nicht über den Strom (gibt es auch oft genug).
Hast du mal versucht einen anderen USB Port zu nutzen? Also nicht gleich den daneben (Frontstecker oder die im IO Panel teilen sich ja den gleichen Stecker auf dem Mainboard).
Das die interne SoKa und die U7 von den Störungen eher gleich klingen ist nicht schön.
Hast du eine Möglichkeit an ein anderes Audiointerface zum Testen ranzukommen?
Horrorszenarien wären, das die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard stören oder das dein NT die Frequenzen erzeugt und deinen Compi damit flutet. Wäre beides nicht toll.


----------



## Maasta1982 (1. Januar 2015)

Danke Healrox für deine Gedanken die du dir gemacht hast!

Einen anderen USB Port habe ich auch schon benutzt. Ich war hinten am PC und an der Front, ohne Unterschied.
Meinst du mit Audiointerface einen anderen PC oder andere Soka?
Ich hätte zum Probieren noch den PC meiner Frau. Der hätte ein neueres Netzteil wie ich und auch eine aktuellere Graka. 
Sollte ich die selben Störgeräusche bei meiner Frau haben wäre das schon merkwürdig, oder!? 
Da ich gerade auf Nachtschicht bin kann ich das frühestens morgen mittag testen.

Würde dieses Teil etwas an Störgeräuschen rausfiltern können?
FiiO Taishan D03K Digital Analog Wandler mit optischem Toslink und Koaxial Eingang | Stero Cinch und 3,5mm Buchsen Ausgang: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Habe schonmal gelesen das jemand damit Erfolg hatte, ich kann mir aber nicht erklären weshalb. 

Dann habe ich gestern abend gelesen, dass man ein symmetrisches Kabel/Anschluss nehmen sollte wenn man Aktiv-Monitoren anschließen will.
Der Xlr Anschluss ist ja meines Wissens symmetrisch. Nur die Chinch sind unsymmetrisch. Kann das auch schon helfen hier etwas zu ändern?

Hätte nicht gedacht dass es so kompliziert sein kann einen Aktivmonitor sauber an ein PC System anzuschließen .... ! Aber es gibt noch Hoffnung, oder!? 

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Healrox (1. Januar 2015)

Jetzt muss ich noch mal blöd fragen: Hast du mal andere Boxen ausprobiert, bzw irgendeine andere Audioquelle an die Boxen angeschlossen und bei laufendem PC getestet, ob was stört?



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Würde dieses Teil etwas an Störgeräuschen rausfiltern können?
> FiiO Taishan D03K Digital Analog Wandler mit optischem Toslink und Koaxial Eingang | Stero Cinch und 3,5mm Buchsen Ausgang: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> Habe schonmal gelesen das jemand damit Erfolg hatte, ich kann mir aber nicht erklären weshalb.


Da würde ich nicht meinen Erstgeborenen drauf verwetten, das das was bringt. Das Ding filtert nix, ist im Grunde das gleiche wie dein U7, nur ohne Treiberfirlefanz.



Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich gestern abend gelesen, dass man ein symmetrisches Kabel/Anschluss nehmen sollte wenn man Aktiv-Monitoren anschließen will.
> Der Xlr Anschluss ist ja meines Wissens symmetrisch. Nur die Chinch sind unsymmetrisch. Kann das auch schon helfen hier etwas zu ändern?
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht dass es so kompliziert sein kann einen Aktivmonitor sauber an ein PC System anzuschließen .... ! Aber es gibt noch Hoffnung, oder!?
> ...


Jaha, symmetrisch/unsymmetrisch. Vergiss es. Warum? Na dann...
Du könntest dir einen DI kaufen und dein unsymetrisches Signal in ein symmetrisches umwandeln, dieses dann über ein XLR Kabel an die Aktivbox schicken. Da du ein Stereosignal hast, brauchst du ein 2Kanal DI.
Nun macht das Ganze aber nur Sinn, wenn die Störungen auf dem Weg vom Tonerzeuger (bei dir die SoKa) zum Verstärker (bei dir die Boxen) gefangen werden.
Jetzt macht es bei dir aber den Eindruck, das die U7 schon gestört wird. So wären die Störfrequenzen von vornherein im Signal und werden brav symmetrisch transportiert. Also alles für den Popo.

Symmetrische Leitungen machen nur im Studio oder Live Sinn, wo du dir unsymmetrisch leichter eine Störung fängst, weil da schnell mal Kabellängen von 30 bis 50 Meter zusammenkommen.


Jetzt häng morgen mal den Computer deiner Frau an die Boxen. Zum Spaß kannst du deinen ja anlassen, wenn es dann stört hast du vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit die Kabel anders zu verlegen.
Probier mal aus und dann schreib mal die Ergebnisse.
Am allerbesten, wenn du ausgeschlafen hast. Dann ist alles etwas weniger nervig.

Gut's Nächtle


----------



## Maasta1982 (1. Januar 2015)

"Alles für den Popo"  !  Sehr cool!

Alles klar danke dir, ich werde mich morgen nach dem auspennen an die Sache machen und dann berichten  !

Und ja, ich hatte mit diesem Kabel  ...
Pro Snake Tpy 2030 KMM
... mit dem ich auch schon an die onboard Soka gegangen bin, mal mein Iphone und mein Ipad angeschlossen gehabt.
Die Lautsprecher gaben keinen Mucks, kein nerviges Geräusch von sich ausser die Musik die sie spielen sollte!

Vor den KRK Rokit 5 G3 hatte ich NoName 2.1 Boxen welche an die onboard Soka mit Klinkenstecker angeschlossen waren. Hier gab es auch nie
Störgeräusche!

Die Verbindungskabel von Xlr auf Cinch bzw. Xlr auf Klinke habe ich schon sehr unterschiedlich verlegt. Mal von der Stecksode weg, mal vom PC weg usw., 
aber ohne wirkliche Erkenntnis. Selbiges mit den Netzstromkabeln. Da habe ich jedenfalls festgestellt, dass ich den PC und die Lautsprecher am besten nicht in die selbe Steckdosenleiste stecke. Schließe ich die Rokits seperat in eine Steckdosenleiste einer anderen Steckdose wird es auf jeden Fall minimal besser.

Scheint nicht so einfach zu sein Aktivmonitore störungsfrei an den PC zu bekommen. Man liest echt oft von Problemen. Aber ein echten
Lösungsvorschlag sucht man vergebens. Ich wäre echt froh mit euch klappt das irgendwie  !

Guts Nächtle und Danke!


----------



## godfather22 (1. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob es zu deinem Fall passt aber ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit meinen KRK RP6 G3 in Verbindung mit meinem FiiO E10. Ich hab vieles ausprobiert aber das Störgeräusch blieb. Dann hab ich das USB-Kabel vom FiiO so verändert, dass die +5V- , und die Masse-Leitung nicht mehr zum USB-Port vom PC sondern zu einem gewöhnlichen Handy Netzteil führten. Der DAC hat seinen Saft also nicht mehr vom PC sondern vom Handy-NT bekommen. Seit dem ist Ruhe. Solche Adapter kann man bestimmt auch irgendwo kaufen. Ist zwar nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, aber wenn es Hilft...


----------



## Maasta1982 (2. Januar 2015)

Danke @godfather für deine Info. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie du das genau gemacht hast, hört sich aber interessant an  ! Ich denke aber nicht dass es vom USB Port kommt, denn das Brummen ist auch wenn ich mit dem Klinkenstecker
direkt auf die onboard Soka gehe!

So, ich habe nun mal die komplette Verkabelung an dem PC meiner Fraa ausprobiert und habe leider keine guten Nachrichten:
Selben Symptome, ziemlich identisches zartes Rauschen im Desktop-Betrieb, und sobald ich ein Spiel starte kommt ein deutlich hörbares nerviges Brummen hinzu! Exakt wie bei meinem PC!

Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob ich mit dem Klinkenstecker über die onboard Soka gehe, oder mit USB über die Xonar U7! 

Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung? 

Würde ich nur Desktop-Arbeiten durchführen oder wenn es nur um reines Musik hören geht wäre ich absolut zufrieden, da das zarte Rauschen wirklich nur hörbar ist wenn man sich darauf konzentriert in 1m Abstand, oder
mit dem Ohr vor die Membrane geht.
Da ich aber des öfteren ein Spiel zocken werde mit Soundkulisse muss ich das Brummen irwie dezimieren! Das hört sich sonst einfach schwach und billig an wenn es eine ruhige Spielkulisse wird und man nimmt nur noch das 
Brummen wahr  !

Würde denn das hier etwas bringen???
Behringer MicroHD HD400

Danke für euer Feedack und guten Start ins Weekend!


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Januar 2015)

evtl. hilft sowas: FGA-35 Massetrennfilter, SNI-1: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dafür müsstest du aber ein paar Klinke/Cinch Adapter kaufen


Du kannst auch mal in Windows auf maximalen Pegel stellen und die KRK so leise wie möglich, vielleicht lässt sich damit das Rauschen einschränken


----------



## Healrox (2. Januar 2015)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> evtl. hilft sowas: FGA-35 Massetrennfilter, SNI-1: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Dafür müsstest du aber ein paar Klinke/Cinch Adapter kaufen
> Du kannst auch mal in Windows auf maximalen Pegel stellen und die KRK so leise wie möglich, vielleicht lässt sich damit das Rauschen einschränken



Jo, das wäre auch mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen, allerdings dieser hier. Leider bin ich dann mit meinem Latein so langsam am Ende. Aber so ein Kästchen hat schon vielen geholfen.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Januar 2015)

Bei mir hat dieser FGA-35 Massetrennfilter, SNI-1: Amazon.de: Elektronik

aber geholfen


----------



## Maasta1982 (2. Januar 2015)

Okay danke für euer Feedback! 
Dann nehme ich mir noch einmal vor die Störungen weg zu bekommen indem ich die Behringer Box Micro HD400 ordere.

Behringer MicroHD HD400

Sehe ich das richtig dass diese nur mit 6,3mm Klinke angeschlossen wird!?
Habt ihr noch von Thomann eine Kabelempfehlung damit ich die Rokit 5 Lautsprecher an meine Xonar U7 anschließen kann?

Edit:
Habe eben mal bei Thomann geschaut. Vor lauter Kabel findet man kaum Kabel  !
Diese sollten von der Rokit 5 auf die Anti-Brummbox passen, insgesamt 2 Stück, richtig!?
Cordial CFM 3 MV Hochwertiges Audiokabel
Oder sollten es besser anstatt Xlr auf Klinke - Klinke auf Klinke sein? Was ist besser?

Dann noch von der Anti-Brummbox auf die Xonar U7 mit diesem Kabel:
Cordial CFU 1,5 PC Professionelles Audiokabel

Passt das so?

Was ist denn der Unterschied von Stereo Kabeln zu Mono Kabeln? (Mono ist sogar teurer). 
Cordial CIU 3 PC

Wäre das Mono auch geeignet, da ich ja nur entweder links (mono) oder rechts (mono) anschließe!? Oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?


Danke für eure Mühen und guts Nächtle!


----------



## Healrox (3. Januar 2015)

Also ich würde von der U7 zum Bherigner dieses Kabel nehmen und dann vom Behringer zu den Boxen jeweils dieses.
Das es teure und billige Kabel gibt, liegt halt am Markt. Cordial versucht halt seine Patente umzulegen. Im Endeffekt haben sie einen anderen Chinch Stecker erfunden. Ob das den doppelten Preis wert ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Ein Stereokabel mit 6.3mm Klinke kann halt auch symmetrische Signale übertragen, würde also von der Anti-Brumm-Box zu deinen Lautsprechern sogar funktionieren.
Gib mal bescheid, ob das Kästchen bei dir gewirkt hat.


----------



## Maasta1982 (3. Januar 2015)

Danke dir Healrox! Dann werde ich, wenn es diese Box wird, die beiden Kabel dazubestellen!

*Ich habe nun zwei Boxen zur Auswahl!*

Erste ist wie du schon gesagt hast die Behringer Micro HD400! 

Dann habe ich von Thomann eben eine mail erhalten mit diesem Vorschlag:
Millenium PCX 2

Beschreibung: "ideal zum Entstören von Brummschleifen im Hifi- oder PC-Bereich"

Allerdings doppelt so teuer wie die Behringer! Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## DerFoehn (3. Januar 2015)

Hi!
Wie man hier lesen kann (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/370487-stoergeraeusche-aktiven-monitoren-am-pc.html) habe ich ähnliche Probleme wie Du hier beschreibst und suche auch nach einer Lösung!
Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mein Mainboard einschicke, denn es spricht einiges dafür, dass es daran liegt (siehe meinen Thread). Ein Endstörer würde vielleicht helfen, allerdings nur gegen die Symptome und nicht gegen die Ursache!

Gruß


----------



## Venom89 (3. Januar 2015)

Ich denke das wird nichts bringen. Da wirst du es noch so oft einschicken können. 

Ich weis auch nicht wo das "Problem" ist einen Massetrennfilter anzuschließen und fertig.


----------



## DerFoehn (3. Januar 2015)

Das ist kein "Problem"  Das ist mehr oder weniger eine Notlösung, die aber nicht bewirkt, dass das Board weiterhin diese Probleme macht, die es eigentlich nicht amchen darf, nämlich sämtlichen Störungen fröhlich an alle angeschlossenen Geräte übertragen.
Es geht mir um das Prinzip, nämlich die Ursache zu bekämpfen, nicht nur die Symptome.

Allerdings: Mittlerweile bin ich ehrlich gesagt so genervt von der ganzen Sache, dass ich mir nächste Woche die kleine Behringer HD400 Box bestellen. Die Lösung finde ich etwas eleganter  Wenn dann die Probleme weg sind,
Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, welche Kabel ich dazu brauche, um den Behringer an meinen Fiio anzuschließen, muss nichts teures sein


----------



## Maasta1982 (4. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit Freunde  !

Wie es ausschaut, gibt es einige mehr welche die unschönen Störgeräusche erleben müssen. Echt leidig! 
Ich wünsch uns viel Erfolg @Foehn  

Nochmal bitte ein Feedback, zu welcher Anti-Brummbox ich nun greifen soll:

Behringer MicroHD HD400
oder
Millenium PCX 2

Die Millenium-Box war ein Vorschlag von Thomann, allerdings natürlich ohne Garantie dass es 100 pro klappt!

Ich tendiere zu der zweiten Box, da diese Chinch hat und etwas höherwertiger ausschaut. Der Preis ist allerdings doppelt so hoch!
Ist das die Box wert? 
Welche macht eurer Meinung nach den besseren Job?

Danke Jungs (und Mädels) und ein schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## DerFoehn (4. Januar 2015)

Ich denke der Aufpreis ist es nicht wert, die werden sich nicht viel nehmen. Ich würde zu der Box von Behringer greifen. Millenium ist halt die Thomann-Hausmarke, klar, dass sie die empfehlen 

Ich würde nicht den doppelten Preis hinlegen für prinzipiell das gleiche Produkt.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Januar 2015)

Maasta1982 schrieb:


> Danke @godfather für deine Info. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie du das genau gemacht hast, hört sich aber interessant an  ! Ich denke aber nicht dass es vom USB Port kommt, denn das Brummen ist auch wenn ich mit dem Klinkenstecker
> direkt auf die onboard Soka gehe!



Die Störung muss von der USB-Energieversorgung kommen, da ein digitales Signal störungsfrei ist. Diese Massetrennfilter filtern dir die Frequenzbereiche raus, in denen typischerweise das Brummen/Fiepen auftritt -> Sie filtern also auch teile der Musik mit raus.
Die Variante, die ich genutzt hab dauert etwa 10Minuten mit einem Einsatz von etwa 10€ ^^ Ist aber natürlich auf eigene Gefahr!
Man braucht Isolierband, etwas Lötlitze (gewöhnliches Kabel) und zwei USB-Kabel von denen eins Typ-A auf Mini-B sein muss. Beim anderen kommt es nur auf den Typ-A-Stecker an. Zunächst habe ich den Typ-A-Stecker mit einem Stück Kabel dran abgeschnitten und die Isolierung an den schwarzen (Masse) und roten (+5V) Kabeln entfernt. Dann habe ich am noch intakten USB-Kabel in etwa in der mitte die schwarze Isolierung für ca. 2cm entfernt und das schwarze und das rote Kabel frei gelegt und in Richtung Typ-A-Stecker durchgeschnitten. Die Toten Enden habe ich mit Isolierband abisoliert. Jetzt kann man mit der Lötlitze jeweils das rote kabel des intakten Kabels und das rote Kabel des einzelnen Typ-A-Steckers verbinden. Das gleiche macht man mit den schwarzen Kabeln. Den einzelnen Typ-A-Stecker kann man jetzt in ein gewöhnliches USB-Aufladegerät stecken. Die Teile liefern in der Regel 5V bei 1A. Das intakte Kabel kann man wie Gewohnt mit dem Typ-A-Stecker mit dem PC und mit dem Mini-B-Stecker mit dem externen DAC verbinden. Jetzt bezieht der DAC die Energie direkt über das USB-NT aus der Steckdose und das Signal immer noch vom PC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als hätte man das grüne und das weiße Kabel auch durchgeschnitten. Die beiden sollen natürlich nicht durchgeschnitten werden und können in der Isolierung bleiben. Ich hab einfach kein besseres Foto im Netz gefunden 
Ich denke, dass das eine wesentlich preisgünstigere Methode ist. Wenn du Fragen hast oder irgendetwas unklar ist kannst du gerne fragen


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Januar 2015)

So kann man es natürlich auch machen   
Ich werde keinen Massetrennfilter benutzen, genau aus dem Grund, den du nanntest: Auch die Musik wird beschnitten. Deshalb habe ich mich für einen anderen Weg entschieden, nämlich einen DAC (Fiio D03K), der per Toslink seine Daten und per Netzteil Strom bezieht. Wenn ich dann noch Störgeräusche habe, fresse ich einen Besen samt Putzfrau und trinke das Putzwasser aus


----------



## godfather22 (5. Januar 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> So kann man es natürlich auch machen
> Ich werde keinen Massetrennfilter benutzen, genau aus dem Grund, den du nanntest: Auch die Musik wird beschnitten. Deshalb habe ich mich für einen anderen Weg entschieden, nämlich einen DAC (Fiio D03K), der per Toslink seine Daten und per Netzteil Strom bezieht. Wenn ich dann noch Störgeräusche habe, fresse ich einen Besen samt Putzfrau und trinke das Putzwasser aus



Das müsste eigentlich funktionieren. Die Methode, die ich hier beschrieben habe macht ja eigentlich auch das gleiche: Man hat einen DAC, der das Signal digital bekommt und über ein separates NT mit Strom versorgt wird


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Januar 2015)

Amazon hat schon verschickt, ich Berichte natürlich hier, wie meine Erfahrungen mit der Methode sind.
Sehr gespannt bin ich auf den Fiio D03K, der ja im Gegensatz zu dem E10K hier weniger bekannt ist. Im Hifi-Forum wird der hoch gelobt, aber ob die Audioqualität mit dem E10k mithalten kann...? 
Naja, alles ist besser, als Onboard Sound, den ich zur Zeit nutze und ich bin froh, wenn das Rauschen, Knistern und Fiepen endlich weg ist


----------



## Maasta1982 (5. Januar 2015)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Die Störung muss von der USB-Energieversorgung kommen, da ein digitales Signal störungsfrei ist.



Danke für deine gute Erklärung  !

Warum habe ich aber das selbe Rauschen und Brummen wenn ich keine USB Stromversorgung nutze, sondern über Klinkenstecker an die
onboard Soka gehe? Das Geräusch ist quasi genau das selbe!
Höre ich nur Musik im Desktop-Betrieb ohne grafische Anforderungen habe ich auch über USB-Versorgung sozusagen keine Störgeräusche.
Das ist alles sehr seltsam!


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Januar 2015)

Weil über Klinkenstecker ein analoges Signal kommt. Das heißt es besteht auch eine elektrische Verbindung, im Gegensatz zu einem optischen Toslink Anschluss (Lichtleiter), wo es keine elektrische Verbindung gibt. Die interne Soundkarte ist sogar noch störanfälliger, da sie meistens schlecht abgeschirmt sind.

Das heißt die gleichen Störungen, die die Onboard Soundkarte abbekommt, werden auch an die externe USB Soundkarte übertragen. Die interne Karte wird direkt vom Board mit Strom versorgt und bekommt "die volle Ladung" an Störungen, die externe Soundkarte wird per USB mit Strom versorgt und bekommt somit über USB die Störungen ungewollt mit. Über Klinke und somit das analoge Signal wird das Ganze dann an die Boxen weitergeleitet, wo man das dann hören kann, das ist unser Problem, was sich nur dadurch lösen lässt, dann man ein sehr hochwertiges Board hat mit gut abgeschirmten Bauteilen, wo schon die USB Ports keine Störungen abbekommen, eine andere Möglichkeit ist der angesprochene Massetrennfilter, der die Störungen eben raus filtert auf Kosten der Soundqualität, oder eben wenn man optisch aus dem Rechner in einen DAC kommt.


----------



## Healrox (6. Januar 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Über Klinke und somit das analoge Signal wird das Ganze dann an die Boxen weitergeleitet, wo man das dann hören kann, das ist unser Problem, was sich nur dadurch lösen lässt, dann man ein sehr hochwertiges Board hat mit gut abgeschirmten Bauteilen, wo schon die USB Ports keine Störungen abbekommen, eine andere Möglichkeit ist der angesprochene Massetrennfilter, der die Störungen eben raus filtert auf Kosten der Soundqualität, oder eben wenn man optisch aus dem Rechner in einen DAC kommt.



WENN es denn das Board ist. Ich hab da so ein wenig das Netzteil im Verdacht. Warscheinlich ist es eine dumme Mischung.
Ich würde lieber einen Filter zwischenschalten, als an den Kabeln rumdocktern. Aber ich hab es eh nicht so mit Elektrik. 
Erinnert mich an die schlechte alte Zeit, wo bei den (E-Bass-)Verstärkern nicht überall ein Groundlift eingebaut war und man bei ner "Brummschleife" mal eben den Amp aufgeschraubt und den Schutzleiter abgeklemmt hat.
Gut, ab und zu hat man gehört, das einer tot umgefallen ist weil er das Gehäuse angefasst hat, aber - hey - dafür hat's nicht mehr andauernd gebrummt [emoji12]


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine Lust meinen PC auseinander zu pflücken, wenn es eine viel einfachere Lösung gibt.
Es wird mit Sicherheit an der Netzteil-Board-Kombination liegen, ob da jetzt was defekt ist oder woran auch immer es liegt.... Ich will es mittlerweile eigentlich gar nicht mehr wissen 
Wenn die Tage endlich der DAC, das Kabel und die Xonar da sind, ist endlich Ruhe, ich lasse die Boxen sogar zur Zeit einfach aus, wenn ich nicht unbedingt Ton brauche, weil diese Gequietsche einfach unfassbar nervig ist -.-

Viele Grüße


----------



## Venom89 (6. Januar 2015)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> eine andere Möglichkeit ist der angesprochene Massetrennfilter, der die Störungen eben raus filtert auf Kosten der Soundqualität, oder eben wenn man optisch aus dem Rechner in einen DAC kommt.



Nö, kein Qualitätsverlust zu spüren


----------



## Maasta1982 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich würde gerne mal die Idee von Godfather ausprobieren, indem ich mir diese USB Kabel umbaue und dadurch erreiche, dass die Asus Xonar U7 externen Strom bekommt und somit hoffentlich
das Massenbrummen wie auch immer Geräusch der Vergangenheit angehört  !

Ich habe hier mal ne Datei mit angehängt im 7Zip Format wo man das Brummen gut hören kann. Ich bin in einem Spiel und habe mal pausiert. So hört es sich auch an,
wenn die Lärmkulisse im Spiel etwas ruhuger wird. Kann schon sehr nerven!

LG


----------



## martn- (6. Januar 2015)

Qualitätsverlust wird man bei einem Massetrennfilter auf keinen Fall spüren.
Brummschleifen können immer irgendwie entstehen, selbst wenn zwei Schuko Stecker entgegen gesetzt in der Steckerleiste stecken.
Ich habe selber die KRK Rokit RP8 + Studioepuipment hier stehen und hatte das selbe Problem.

Als erstes  habe ich einen billigen von Amazon getestet und bin später dann die Luxuslösung von Thomann.
Kein hörbarer Unterschied zwischen beiden Filtern.

High-End Massetrennfilter Mantelstromfilter Stereo-Line-Ãœbertrager Monacor FGA-40HQ: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
Palmer PLI-03


Die ganze fummelei kann man sich sparen.
Filter rein, ruhe


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2015)

So, heute sind endlich die Klamotten gekommen. Und was soll ich sagen? Es funktioniert prächtig! Einfach bei der Xonar DGX den SPDIF Out ansteuern (PCM) und schon qird der Fiio D03K mit digitalen Daten befeuert. Die Wandlung funktioniert super. Und das Wichtigste und Ziel der ganzen Aktion: Keine Störgeräusche mehr!
Endlich kann ich die Boxen mal beim Surfen anlassen, ohne dass es zwitschert  Und diese Lösung ist noch etwas günstiger, als hätte ich nochmal ~20€ für einen Entstörer ausgegeben.


----------



## Maasta1982 (8. Januar 2015)

Cool freut mich für dich  !!! Dann hat es sich ja für uns beide gelohnt und doppelt so gut auch für alle anderen Leser welche das Problem haben!

Erstmal ein dickes Lob an @godfather22 !!! Deine Do-it-yourself-Methode hat bei mir angeschlagen. Kosten = 0 € !(alle Kabel in doppelter Ausführung vorhanden) Und es waren für mich als Laie keine 10min Arbeit sondern 15  !
Die "godfathers Anleitung" findet ihr hier in Thread auf Seite 2 ziemlich weit unten inkl. Bildbeschreibung  !

Besten Dank dafür und an alle die sich mit den Kopf zerbrochen haben  !
Einen schönen Abend noch zusammen mit möglichst wenig Störgeräuschen


----------



## Healrox (8. Januar 2015)

Na, dann ist doch wirklich für jeden was dabei.
Mit S/PDIF die elektrische Leitung unterbrechen, mit Kabelmodding eine störfreie Stromquelle anbinden oder einen Anti-Stör-Filter benutzen.
Schade, das jetzt keiner dabei war, um den Filter auszuprobieren. Das hätte dem ganzen noch die Krone aufgesetzt. Aber 2 von 3 Lösungen die auf jeden Fall funktionieren ist schon viel wert, für alle, bei denen es brummt und fiept.


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Januar 2015)

Wenn dann nach dem Thema googelt denkt man erstmal, man sei der einzige mit dem Problem, man findet wirklich sehr wenig Leute und dementsprechend auch keine Lösung. Ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread anderen bei der Fehlerbehebung hilft, denn es scheint ja doch noch andere mit dem Problem zu geben. Alles andere hätte mich auch schwer bewundert.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Januar 2015)

Healrox schrieb:


> Schade, das jetzt keiner dabei war, um den Filter auszuprobieren.



Doch hier 

Funktioniert super


----------



## Humilator (9. Januar 2015)

Wie genau funktioniert das mit dem störfilter? Die cinch Kabel kommen an den Filter und dann die xonar? Wofür brauch ich dann spdif? Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Januar 2015)

Entweder optisch über SPDIF oder Entsörfilter, beides braucht man nicht 

Man kann halt entweder direkt digital aus der Xonar raus und extern wandeln lassen oder man geht normal analog per Klinke aus dem PC und schnallt so einen Entsörer dazwischen.

Gruß


----------



## Bildfabrik (2. April 2015)

Hallo allerseits!

Leider hat das Selbstbau-Kabel bei mir keine Abhilfe gebracht. Selbst wenn ich den neuen "Stromversorgungs-USB"-Stecker noch garnicht einstecke, die Xonar also gar keinen Saft bekommt und nur die Signalverbindung zwischen Xonar und PC besteht, ist das rauschen/fiepen wieder da. Ziehe ich den USB ab, ist es verschwunden. Das läßt mich daran zweifeln, dass ich das Problem mit einer der anderen hier vorgestellten Lösungen in den Griff bekomme, denn eigentlich versuchen ja alle das gleiche, oder? Entstörung des Signals, bzw. ausschliessen der USB-Stromversorgung aus dem Signalweg. Entweder schon auf dem Weg vom PC zur Xonar oder auf dem Weg von der Xonar zu den Lautsprechern. Hat noch jemand eine Idee, was ich versuchen sollte/könnte?


----------



## sqwirrel (30. Dezember 2016)

Moin Moin,
vielen Dank für diesen Thread! Ich habe mir die M-Audio BX5 gekauft als Stereolautsprecher für meinen PC. Hatte anfangst die Kabel per Klinke schmal zu Klinke groß unsymmetrisch angeschlossen.
Ergebnis Rauschen, Fiepen, Knurpseln. Bei mir hat die Lösung Digital/Analogwandler hervorragend funktioniert. Dann noch Cinch auf große Klinke Kabel dran und keine Geräusche mehr.
Ich denke der Weg von Störanfälligen Analogen Signalen auf Digital (Optisch) und wieder auf Analog ist die beste Lösung. Ein Desktop-PC erzeugt denke ich immer starke Interferenzen und dies ist die einzig wirkliche Abhilfe, weil die Störsignale optisch nicht übertragen werden.
Viele Grüße und ich hoffe dieser Thread hilft noch anderen.
Sqwirrel


----------



## YouSlow (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe das selbe Problem (Störgeräusche mit Aktiv-Monitoren (M-Audio BX5 D2)).
Leider konnte ich es noch nicht beheben 

Folgendes habe ich bereits ausprobiert:

Aktiv-Monitore per Klinke an onboard Sound - Störgeräusche
Aktiv-Monitore per Chinch an Externe Soundkarte (Asus xonar U7) - Störgeräusche 
Headset an onboard Sound und Xonar U7 - alles super

Aktiv-Monitore per Chinch an den hier vorgeschlagenen FiiO D03K  und dann per Chinch an den SPDIF Eingang meiner Xonar U7 - minimal leisere aber immernoch unakzeptabele Störgeräusche.
Nun habe ich kein optisches Kabel sondern ein Chinch Kabel verwendet da meine Xonar u7 keinen optischen Eingang hat, ist das der Grund warum meine Störsignale trotz DAC weiterhin bestehen?

Das nächste was ich versuchen wollen würde ist ein Massentrennfilter, allerdings kann ich den FGA-35 der hier empfolen wurde nicht verwenden da meien xonar u7 keinen Klinken-Eingang hat.
Ich bräuchte also eine Chince Variante, kann da jemand etwas empfelen?

edit:

Ich habe gerade gemerkt das bei der Xonar U7 ein SPDIF to TOSLINK Adapter dabei ist.

Dann könnte ich mir nochmal ein TOSLINK-Kabel besorgen und es damit versuchen.

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich den FiiO D03K zwischen Boxen und Soundkarte schalte?
Geht die "Leistung" meiner Soundkarte dann verloren weil der FiiO D03K den Part der Soundkarte übernimmt?


----------

